# Baltimore Maryland Sub-Contractors Needed



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

We need sub-contractors for the following areas of Maryland.

Caton Ave Area
Greenspring Ave Area

We need trucks with plows, skid steers with buckets/pushers, backhoes and wheel loaders.

All sub-contractors are paid within 15 days. I have many sub-contractors who will verify our quick payment and the many hours we provide.

Please contact us at [email protected] or send a PM with your email address and phone number so we can contact you.


----------



## throughthestorm (Sep 27, 2006)

Might be interested, I have a 2002 350td, 9ft boss(with wings), and 8 foot spreader

Paul 443-807-0450


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Still looking for a few more pieces of equipment.


----------



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

Just a few more spots to fill.


----------



## tccortes1 (Nov 30, 2004)

River Hill;319834 said:


> We need sub-contractors for the following areas of Maryland.
> 
> if you still need a sub contractor, Let me know. (301)503-2961,or [email protected]
> 2003 Chevy Silverado 2500Hd
> ...


----------

